# Recessed Can for a Sloped Ceiling



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Do they make a remodel can for sloped ceilings?

If they do, which is better or cheaper, a remodel can for sloped ceiling or plain remodel with eyeball trim?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I've never seen one. I tend to stay away from eyeballs. How high is the ceiling and what's the slope?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Do you mean like *THESE*?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

backstay said:


> I've never seen one. I tend to stay away from eyeballs. How high is the ceiling and what's the slope?


It's actually a vaulted/cathedral ceiling. The peak is 12' and slopes down to 8'. They want the lights about half way down the slope on each side.



The_Modifier said:


> Do you mean like *THESE*?


That's an "eyeball" trim, I've seen those. I'm talking about an "old work" or "remodel" housing. 
I may have to use a regular old work/remodel with eyeball trim or something like the LED eyeball trim.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> It's actually a vaulted/cathedral ceiling. The peak is 12' and slopes down to 8'. They want the lights about half way down the slope on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those blue tabs (one on each side of the fixture housing)?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What are those blue tabs (one on each side of the fixture housing)?


Those are the tabs that hold the fixture in place. Don't know why they are blue but you fold them up push the trim in and they go down and hold the fixture in place. Curious if taking them out will rip the sheetrock.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Those are the tabs that hold the fixture in place. Don't know why they are blue but you fold them up push the trim in and they go down and hold the fixture in place. Curious if taking them out will rip the sheetrock.


So, that means it's designed for "old work"?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> So, that means it's designed for "old work"?


Those are cool, and work well, but I hardly think a 3" fixture will work well on a typical "cathedral ceiling". When I hear that I think 10' high or more.
They might be OK with a 50W GU-10 or bright LED, but I doubt they'll cover any kind of area with decent light.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> So, that means it's designed for "old work"?


That's what the op wanted


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

They do but they look like ****. I really like these with a decent led lamp.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OZPUCE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That's what the op wanted





A Little Short said:


> It's actually a vaulted/cathedral ceiling. The peak is 12' and slopes down to 8'. They want the lights about half way down the slope on each side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of the point I was alluding to. 

The OP must not have looked too close at it to make the comment above (in red).


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

ive used these from Progress


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I did a google search on "sloped ceiling remodel recessed lighting". There are 6" cans from Juno, Elko, and Progress on the first page. I'm sure there are others.

I've never used any of them. I install regular cans, and eyeball trims.

Good luck!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> Do you mean like *THESE*?


The 4" version of those pumps out 1000 lumens. That's pretty damn decent. 

I <3 gimbal recessed.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Dan the electricman said:


> I did a google search on "sloped ceiling remodel recessed lighting". There are 6" cans from Juno, Elko, and Progress on the first page. I'm sure there are others.
> 
> I've never used any of them. I install regular cans, and eyeball trims.
> 
> Good luck!


The HO decided he wants the regular can and eyeball, so case closed.

Thanks for the links. I wanted to ask here because I don't trust Google searches all that much on certain things. I've searched before for something unique only to have the results say it exists but after checking further it's not what I was looking for.
I guess they "tell/show you what you want to hear whether it actually exists or not!"


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

for cost conscious customers (99.99%) you can provide and install a standard remodel can and eyeball trim for close to what you would pay for a remodel slope can and trim

if you go with the regressed eyeballs they aren't too ugly


----------

